# Dwarf Caiman(Paleosuchus palpebrosus)



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I am selling my CB04 female cuviers dwarf caiman bred in germany she is 20 inches SVL I have had her for four years now and I will be very picky who she goes too.
Only PM if intersted.
I am in Ireland however I will be traveling across the pond alot in the immediate future.
Would consider swaps no DWA


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

I just popped "her" there looks more male to me...


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

pm'd ya


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

Replied mate


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

If anybody wants pics PM me your email
Serious enquirers only


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

here are some pics of the caiman


----------



## Magik (Jul 22, 2008)

New price 400 pound


----------

